# Resonator Delete or Downpipe?



## ryan_grzy (Oct 25, 2020)

Hello guys,

I wanna make my exhaust sound better but with a budget for either a downpipe or a resonator for now. What would you recommend if I want to get a full exhaust for my 2017 beetle next year? And any specific kits you guys used that work on the beetle, I am not sure if the mk7 gti kits work on the beetle, or is it a specific kit.

Thank you, Ryan


----------



## rodacollier (Dec 4, 2016)

Removing a resonator just creates an obnoxious noise and often primarily inside the cabin at common speeds. There is no performance gains. 

A downpipe will let the turbo spoil quicker/faster so you’ll get noticeable performance gains and often deeper exhaust note. You’ll likely throw your cel unless you also do an ECU tune. Also, make sure your dp and tune decisions will get you through emissions testing. You don’t want to fail readiness testing.


----------



## GTIVRon (Jul 24, 2009)

Downpipe only does offer a performance increase (especially once tuned for it) compared to a resonator delete but doesn't sound very good. Audibly there's very little volume increase and it kind of sounds like there's a small leak before the muffler. 

Sent from my SM-G950U1 using Tapatalk


----------



## joedubbs (Nov 1, 2004)

Hi there, I'd contact someone at ECS tuning or FCP euro to double check on the fitment; or even the manufacturer themselves. I was going to get a downpipe when they were on sale in the spring but realized I would have to run some sort of software in combination so it made the cost add up quickly. A down pipe will cost a little more than a basic cat back exhaust; you may want to contact a local indy shop and see about just replacing the muffler with something with a little more sound. That last option may cost a bit less than an exhaust kit/downpipe


----------

